# 93 Altima electric shoulder belt malfunction



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

The driver side electric sliding latch for the shoulder belt suddenly hung up in the middle of the track. The mechanism still clicks as if it wants to move the sliding latch, but it is completely stuck, cannot be moved by hand in either direction. The passenger side still works fine. 
Before I begin taking stuff apart to explore, any experience or ideas about this? 
Thanks


----------

